# overall satisfaction with Burstner



## dw1

HI all, as my research for our first MH goes on ( and on and on), I seem to have settled on a few likely makes, one of which is Burstner. I wondered what owners' satisfaction was in general: would you get another, anything to beware of etc'. All advice appreciated!
cheers

David w


----------



## SteveandSue

*Burstner*

We have had our Burstner Aviano 3 years in August.
It was our first motorhome and I am pleased to say we choose well.
We have only had a few minor things that have been done under warranty.
We wouls certainly consider another Burstner when we are ready to change- If Fuel prices do not force us off the road.
Best luck in your search and keep us posted.

Steve and Sue


----------



## inkey-2008

I second Barney2 we are pleased with the van (747) had a few niggles nothing major.

Andy


----------



## ktesis

I bought a Burstner Solano T615 new in 2008. Other than a very few minor faults, fixed under warranty, our view of them as manufacturers remains very high. They are well put together and the level of finish is excellent in our experience. It took two years of "research" (visiting shows and various suppliers and in one case factory!) before coming to a decision. One that I have not regretted.
Derek


----------



## 96299

On the other hand we had nothing but problems with ours and in total was off the road for three months altogether. We could fill an A4 both sides with the troubles and some were major. Burstner the company we found hard work and took many emails to eventually get an answer from them.

The van is good now but, after that horrible experience of the first two years we will never buy another one. They only get one chance with me and then thats it, same with fiat but thats another story. 8O 

Steve


----------



## OwnedbyCollies

We have had our Nexxo T660 for just over a year and don't regret a single minute. It is our first MH and we are pleased (relieved!) that we still feel that we made a good choice on size, layout and base vehicle.

Few very minor niggles sorted out under warranty - still waiting for Ford to OK some cab paintwork touch-ups (small patches of rust where paint very thin). Nothing has stopped us using the van.

Would definitely consider again.


----------



## 96299

OwnedbyCollies said:


> We have had our Nexxo T660 for just over a year and don't regret a single minute. It is our first MH and we are pleased (relieved!) that we still feel that we made a good choice on size, layout and base vehicle.
> 
> Few very minor niggles sorted out under warranty - still waiting for Ford to OK some cab paintwork touch-ups (small patches of rust where paint very thin). Nothing has stopped us using the van.
> 
> Would definitely consider again.


You seem to be very easily pleased....

" still waiting for Ford to OK some cab paintwork touch-ups (small patches of rust where paint very thin)." 8O

I would not be best pleased if that was my van I can tell you :?

Steve


----------



## Mickyblueyes

After many years and several British built caravans we bought a s/h Burstner as our first motorhome. We are very impressed with the van, and would definitely have another. 

The non franchised dealer we bought from were rubbish, but we now have it looked after by CamperUK in Lincoln, regardless of the 2 hour (each way) trip to get there as they are excellent. The only work bar servicing to date has been the Fiat x250 base 'Reverse gear judder' warranty fix which CamperUK did.

I think it is possible to get a 'Friday afternoon' vehicle from any manufacturer, however I think generally all the Hymer group products are put together very well (as Burstner is).

HTH


----------



## OwnedbyCollies

Hi Steve

They are VERY small patches - hardly noticable on one door sill! Easily sorted and could probably do ourselves but why should we when its a new vehicle ......

I assure you - I am not easily pleased - just ask my other half!!!!  

Just a thought (apologies for going off thread!) - did we meet you in Scotland last September at the Brahan Estate CL?? We were fly fishing on the small lake. 

Janine


----------



## esperelda

We bought a Burstner Solano in October last year, our first van, and have been really pleased with it. After getting in and out of dozens and dozens of other vans before settling on this one we are really pleased with the quality and workmanship. We would definitely buy another one. Only had a few niggles and Chelstons in Wellington have sorted them all out for us. I definitely prefer the continental vans to the english ones.


----------



## WEATHED

I bought a T650 last year and have been very pleased with it, did 3 weeker in Europe last summer and it was brilliant.
Dave W


----------



## Briarose

Hi we had a Swift Bolero as our first MH no problems with that at all..........then after nearly three years we spotted this nearly new Burstner Solano at Camper Uk, fell in love and the rest as they say is history.

We are really pleased with it, I do feel the quality of the interior etc is really good and we just love being in it. The furnishings settees etc feel really nice more like at home than benches.

Yep we are really happy that we chose it. The one thing I would strongly advise as well as choice of make, get a good dealer who is there for you if needed. My Friend Sonesta on here as just been 110% glad that they chose Camper UK due to issues with the gearbox.....see her story in the engine/gearbox forum.

We find Camper UK cannot do enough for you......now to me that is worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## tony645

Can`t fault ours, finish is spot on, no niggles whatsoever, and its now 6 years old. Would definitely buy another.


----------



## TishF650

Hi,

We're very pleased with our '08 Delfin Performance and have covered quite a few miles now but with any vehicle there will be good ones and bad ones.

I'd say it's not just about the make it's about what suits you. Is the layout/weight limit/winterisation etc right?

If you can get those basics sorted you're on your way!

If you do go for a Burstner though, I hope you'll be as happy as we are with ours.

www.theworldisourlobster.com


----------



## MikeCo

If you fancy a 2008 Burstner Solano T710 then ours is still for sale at Camperuk at Lincoln.

Mike


----------



## Briarose

MikeCo said:


> If you fancy a 2008 Burstner Solano T710 then ours is still for sale at Camperuk at Lincoln.
> 
> Mike


Ohh didn't see it there on Friday ?


----------



## ICDSUN

We bought our 1st Vans Aug 07, excellent dealer in Cotswold Motorhomes, fridge catch broke and drawerdoor stay in 20k miles, would buy another, a lot of kit that was standard on ours is now optional so our spec is looking expensive now but good value used

A good dealer is well worth the search, but get your layout right

Chris


----------



## 96299

OwnedbyCollies said:


> Hi Steve
> Just a thought (apologies for going off thread!) - did we meet you in Scotland last September at the Brahan Estate CL?? We were fly fishing on the small lake.
> Janine


No not us Janine. Was in Scotland last year, but in August.

Hope you get your van fixed to a good standard.

Steve


----------



## boater

*burstner*

had a burstner a 530 for four years no problems at all part exchanged it jan this year for a globecar build quality just as good i think its a german thing.


----------



## Sonesta

Hi David,

We have been delighted with our Burstner Elegance motorhome and the quality of furnishings and manufacturing have been second to none. We have had 2 British built motorhomes prior to our Burstner and as much as we liked both our previous vans, the attention to detail finishing on our Burstner cannot be overlooked and is noticeably superior.

I must say that even though we have suffered a complicated gearbox problem with the Fiat Comfortmatic gearbox (read my story in this link for more details http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-102455-.html) we still do not have any hesitations about having another Burstner motorhome and the problem we had with our gearbox, could have happened with any other brand of motorhome that our faulty gearbox had been fitted to, so it was NOT a Burstner manufacturing fault it was more of a Fiat one! In our opinion, our Comfortmatic gearbox problem is NOT a reflection of the Burstner build quality and it certainly hasn't deterred us from the Burstner name .... far from it in fact, the way Burstner have responded to our particular situation has given us even more reassurance that Burstner value their excellent and worthy reputation and give 100% service to their authorised dealers and their dealers customers!

We cannot give praise enough to our dealers; Camper UK in Lincoln and Camper UK have been absolutely fabulous in the superb after sales service they have provided us with! We cannot fault either Burstner or Camper UK and we have been highly impressed by both! Therefore, my advice to anyone looking to buy any Burstner motorhome, whether it be brand new or used, is to give Dean at Camper UK a call. He will certainly look after you and not only will you be purchasing a quality vehicle but if you buy from Camper UK, you will buying from a reputable dealer, who if you do have any problems or niggles with your vehicle, they will do all that they can to resolve things for you asap! http://www.camperuk.co.uk/Family_Run_CamperUK/CamperUK_Awards.html

Good luck with your search and please keep us informed of what you decide upon in the end!

All the best.

Sue


----------



## Briarose

Hi Sue this is why I said buy from a reputable dealer. After our Brownhills experiences it just makes you realise more how personal service, if you do have a problem is foremost whatever make of motorhome you buy.

I have found that if Camper UK say they will ring you back then they do.........likewise if we want a part (like the new sink we have just had) they order it and inform you as soon as it arrives. Brownhills never ever rang back whe they said they would. Apart from pre buying the MH when they wanted to sell us the MH.

I guess a good dealer who themselves in turn have a good relationship with the maker, would indeed have offended the problems with Burstner that Chigman reports in his earlier post. Which is why I too commented on this.

I also agree ref layout as I know many folk get it wrong the first time.


----------



## Sonesta

Briarose said:


> Hi Sue this is why I said buy from a reputable dealer. After our Brownhills experiences it just makes you realise more how personal service, if you do have a problem is foremost whatever make of motorhome you buy.
> 
> I have found that if Camper UK say they will ring you back then they do.........likewise if we want a part (like the new sink we have just had) they order it and inform you as soon as it arrives. Brownhills never ever rang back whe they said they would. Apart from pre buying the MH when they wanted to sell us the MH.
> 
> I guess a good dealer who themselves in turn have a good relationship with the maker, would indeed have offended the problems with Burstner that Chigman reports in his earlier post. Which is why I too commented on this.
> 
> I also agree ref layout as I know many folk get it wrong the first time.


Hey at this rate, we will have folk thinking we have both got shares in Camper UK! : lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue x


----------



## Briarose

I wish :wink: LOL all those lovely motorhomes at my fingertips ha ha.


----------



## erneboy

This question crops up from time to time and the feed back is usually mixed.

I suppose it's true that all motorhomes can come with faults and that things can go wrong later.


There are other factors which have a bearing on this too. 

Some vans are used quite infrequently, they will probably last better than say those which people fulltime in. It's not unusual to hear of vans doing only three or four thousand miles a year while others may have done ten or fifteen thousand miles.

Some people will be more particular than others and may see something as a fault while others may live with it seeing it as nothing more than a minor inconvenience.

Some people have more mechanical and technical ability the others and may notice "faults" which others might miss.

I think all these factors can effect levels of satisfaction, Alan.


----------



## CourtJester

We bought a 2008 Burstner Aviano i640 in July 2009. Apart from a couple of niggles, it is great.
I would certainly buy another Burstner, but I'll be hanging on to this one for a good while yet.


----------



## fdhadi

We have an 04 Burstner A747 and have had this vehicle for 5yrs now. 

Burstner are a very good quality German built motorhome.

Would i buy another, 100% yes.


----------



## dw1

Thanks to all of you for taking the time to answer! Having done some research on lots of brands it does seem that however good a make of van, there are the inevitable rogue vans that get through. Most of the comments seem to have been very positive and certainly the Burstners I've looked at seem well put together, so roll on my retirement, (some time early next year)   and hitting the road!
best wishes,

David w


----------



## 96299

dw1 said:


> Thanks to all of you for taking the time to answer! Having done some research on lots of brands it does seem that however good a make of van, there are the inevitable rogue vans that get through.
> David w


I think your right. just my luck to get one then. That said, I expect a faultless machine for the money I paid, (where is the quality control at the factory?) and certainly one at least with only a few minor niggles, but unfortunately we had shed loads with major and very major jobs thrown in as well. it has put us off ever buying another burstner. I cant even use a capital b when I type their name I'm so angry with them. 

Steve


----------



## jonesy1

Hello David w.

We have a Ford based 2009 Burstner Nexxo. This is our first coachbuilt, so we have nothing else to compare it with. We are pleased with it. It is regarded as an entry level van. Does all we want to do. It has seat belts for 6 people, but would only manage this if they were light and had no luggage. There are only the 2 of us and the occasional granddaughter, and we manage fine. We do not do high mileage. We wonder how much wear the seat covers will have. General satisfied, everything works well. It is like buying any motorhome, you have to pay attention to the detail that suits you.

Les.


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

We bought our first van the 748-2 back in 2005. We have full-timed in it eversince and the only thing we have had to do was to replace the kitchen tap. 

VERY VERY PLEASED.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan


----------

